# Hobby Planet Jacksonville FL



## hankster

Time to start a clean thread for HP that is about racing at HP for those that race there. Please keep this discussion on topic.


----------



## SCSHobbies

:wave: I just wanted to be the 1st to post to the new thread.


----------



## FastMann

Thank you! :thumbsup:


----------



## BullFrog

Still waiting for my new and improved handle to come back from PM.Tonight I begin the Jags rework for the weekends races.Should have to cooling tray ready also.See ya'll at the races soon.


----------



## Hank80

Its the new year, and new rules and such will be posted at the shop later this week or early next. Hope to see everybody this friday and over the weekend.


----------



## BullFrog

Well when I got home my improved PM was waiting at the door.Worked on a few new ideas for the car and Car cooler.The later is done while there is some more work to be done with the car itself - tonight.


----------



## BullFrog

I've got a great idea on how to cool the handles Now if I can find the parts somewhere in the house- this would be great if it works for the enduro.Also its race night tonight and I've got my new and improved handle from PM ......See ya'll tonight.


----------



## BullFrog

Well Ididn'tget to race last friday night- brought everything to the track except the car.I realized that about two miles from the track. I did however pickup one of the new Jags (GT) and took it home to work on it. Got to the track yesterday evening(monday) and tried it out. Jason was there and showed me a different idea with the magnets and now the car is faster.It's still got some work but it's 95% done. See ya'll at the track.


----------



## BullFrog

It's Friday and race night! Almost ready.


----------



## SlotCarMom

*Hobby Planet Jacksonville FL Race Results/01-26-07*

Jan-26-07

Nascar Class:

Results:

Wendell with 119 laps
Kyle with 118 laps
J.P. with 112 laps
Bob with 99 laps
Marty with 86 laps

Fastest Laps:

Kyle with 4.631 on the Blue lane 
J.P. with 4.539 on the Orange lane
Wendell with 4.397 on the Yellow lane
Kyle with 4.517 on the Green lane

Most Laps:

Wendell with 29 laps on the Yellow lane
Wendell with 31 laps on the Orange lane
Kyle with 31 laps on the Green lane
Wendell with 30 laps on the Blue lane 

****************************************************

GT Class:

Results:

Richard with 128 laps
Jason with 127 laps
J.P. with 125 laps
Marty with 113 laps
Jonathan with 108 laps
Steve with 106 laps
Kurt with 102 laps
Wendell with 96 laps
Bob with 83 laps
Nicholas with 69 laps

Fastest Laps:

Jonathan with a 3.103 on the Blue lane
Jason with a 4.158 on the Green lane
J.P. with a 4.310 on the Yellow lane
Jason with 4.298 on the Orange lane

Most Laps:

Richard and J.P. with 32 laps on the Yellow lane
Richard with 32 laps on the Orange lane
Jason with 35 laps on the Green lane
Jason with 34 laps on the Blue lane

*******************************************************

Prototype Class:

Results:

Jason with 131 laps
J.P. with 125 laps
Jonathan with 121 laps
Richard with 119 laps
Bob with 115 laps
Steve with 111 laps
Wendell with 111 laps
Kyle with 109 laps
Marty with 99 laps
Daniel with 84 laps

Fastest laps: 

Richard with a 3.529 on the Orange lane
Daniel with a 3.022 on the Yellow lane
Jason with 3.917 on the Green lane
Jason with 4.229 on the Blue lane

Most Laps:

Jason, J.P. and Wendell with 31 laps on the Yellow lane
Jason with 33 laps on the Orange lane
Jason with 33 laps on the Green lane
Jason with 34 laps on the Blue lane

***********************************************

Important Notice:

Sunday races (Youth and Adult Class) will not be held this Sunday.
January 28th. 

The next race for the Hobby Planet group will be Friday, February 2nd for the Adult class and Sunday, February 4th for the Youth & Adult Classes.


----------



## BullFrog

Ready for race nite.The Jag is fixed and roaring to go.


----------



## SlotCarMom

*Hobby Planet Jacksonville FL Race Results/02-02-07*

****Certain enquiring minds want to know****

Bill: Did you fall asleep AGAIN?  :freak:   :wave: 

************************************

Feb-02-07

GT Class:

Results:

Jason with 130 laps
Kyle with 120 laps
JP with 111 laps
Bob with 109 laps
Marty with 86 laps
CJ with 55 laps
Wendell with 43 laps

Fastest Laps:

Jason with 4.338 on the Blue lane
Bob with 4.449 on the Yellow lane
Jason with 4.271 on the Green lane
Bob with 4.330 on the Orange lane

Most Laps:

Jason with 32 laps on the Yellow lane
Jason with 33 laps on the Orange lane
Kyle, Jason and Wendell with 32 laps on the Green lane
Jason with 33 laps on the Blue lane

**************************************************

Prototype Class

Race Results:

Jason with 132 laps
JP with 129 laps
Bob with 121 laps
Marty with 116 laps
Z with 113 laps
Chris with 110 laps
Kyle with 109 laps
Wendell with 102 laps
Daniel with 101 laps
CJ with 85 laps

Fastest Laps:

JP with 3.718 on the Green lane
Kyle with 3.991 on the Blue lane
Jason with 4.153 on the Orange lane
Z with 4.471 on the Yellow lane

Most Laps:

Jason with 32 laps on the Yellow lane
Jason with 34 laps on the Orange lane
JP with 34 laps on the Green lane
Jason with 33 laps on the Blue lane

**********************************************

Porsche/Audi Class

Race Results:

Jason with 125 laps
JP with 120 laps
Daniel with 109 laps
Marty with 91 laps
Wynston with 84 laps
Debby with 63 laps

Fastest Laps:

Jason with 4.438 on the Blue lane
JP with 4.358 on the Orange lane
Jason with 4.284 on the Green lane
Jason with 4.594 on the Yellow lane

Most Laps:

JP with 30 laps on the Yellow lane
Jason and JP with 32 laps on the Orange lane
Jason with 33 laps on the Green lane
Jason with 31 laps on the Blue lane

**************************************************

NASCAR

Results:

JP with 121 laps
Henry with 108 laps
Daniel with 107 laps
Wendell with 98 laps
Marty with 93 laps

Fastest Lap:

JP with 4.377 on the Green lane
JP with 4.654 on the Yellow lane
Wendell with 4.501 on the Orange lane
Wendell with 4.600 on the Blue lane

Most Laps:

JP across the board on all lanes!!!! :thumbsup: 
JP with 30 on the Yellow
JP with 31 on the Orange
JP with 30 on the Green
JP with 30 on the Blue

The next race will be Sunday, February 4th. 2PM for the Youth and around 4PM for the Adults. See you then!!!!


----------



## BullFrog

Yes I did- Came home got the car ready but it was to early to head to the track. Next thing I know it 11:30.Hopefully Sunday before the game.


----------



## SlotCarMom

*Race Results - February 16th*

Race Results - 02/16/07

We experienced some computer problems last night so the results will be what was available from the printer (may miss some of the classes/racers) Sorry:  Accuracy could be questionable...you never know with COMPUTERS 

Prototype Class:

Results: 

1st place.....Jason with 125 laps
2nd place.....JP with 110 laps
3rd place......Z with 102 laps
4th place......Wendell with 101 laps


Most laps:

Jason with 31 on the Yellow lane
Jason and JP with 31 on the Yellow lane
Jason with 31 on the Green lane
Jason with 32 on the Blue lane

**********************************************

GT Class:

Results - 

1st Place was JP with 119 laps
2nd Place was Jason with 118 laps
3rd Place was Marty with 115 laps
4th Place was Wendell with 98 laps

Most Laps:

Jason with 30 on the Yellow lane
Jason with 31 on the Orange lane
JP and Wendell with 31 on the Green lane
JP and Marty with 29 on the Blue lane

*************************************************

Prototype Class:

Results - 

1st place was Jason with 125 laps
2nd place was JP with 110 laps
3rd place was Z with 102 laps
4th place was Wendell with 101 laps 

Most Laps:

Jason with 31 on the Yellow lane
Jason and JP with 31 on the Orange lane
Jason with 31 on the Green lane
Jason with 32 on the Blue lane

**********************************************

Porsche/Audit Class:

Results - 

1st place was Jason with 117 laps
2nd place was JP with 111 laps
3rd was Daniel with 107 laps
4th was Nick with 68 laps

Most laps:

Jason with 27 laps on the Yellow lane
Jason with 30 laps on the Orange lane
Jason with 30 laps on the Green lane
Jason with 30 laps on the Blue lane


----------



## SlotCarMom

*Race Results - February 23rd*

Race Results:

GT Class:  

1st place was Jason with 130 laps
2nd place was JP with 125 laps
3rd place was Marty with 124 laps
4th place was Daniel with 104 laps
5th place was Z with 89 laps
6th place was Wynston with 78 laps
7th place was Wendell with 71 laps
8th place was Travis with 69 laps
9th place was Jerry with 65 laps
10th place was Mike with 64 laps
11th place was Wayne with 62 laps
12th place was Dale with 60 laps
13th place was Matt with 59 laps
14th place was Jeff with 58 laps
15th place and having a very off night was Speedy with the big -0-  



Most Laps:

Jason with 32 laps on the yellow lane
JP and Jason tied with 33 laps on the Orange lane
Marty with 33 laps on the Green lane
Jason with 33 laps on the Blue lane

Fastest Lap:

Results unavailable

*************************************************

Race Results:

Nascar Class-  

1st place was JP with 118 laps
2nd place was Jason with 115 laps
3rd place was Wendell with 85 laps
4th place was Marty with 81 laps
5th place was Jimmy with 79 laps
6th place was Pete with 75 laps
7th place was Grant with 73 laps
8th place was Alan with 72 laps
9th place was Skip with 70 laps
10th place was Ruffus with 68 laps
11th place was Brad with 65 laps
12th place was Steve with 63 laps
13th place was Randy with 61 laps
14th place was Travis with 59 laps


Most Laps:

JP with 30 laps on the Yellow lane
Jason and JP tied with 30 laps on the Orange lane
JP and Wendell tied with 30 laps on the Green lane
Jason with 30 laps on the Blue lane

Fastest Lap:

Results Unavailable

***************************************************

Race Results:

Porsche/Audi Class - 

1st place was Jason with 127 laps
2nd place was JP with 121 laps
3rd place was Daniel with 108 laps
4th place was Z with 94 laps
5th place was Nicholas with 79 laps
6th place was Robert with 77 laps
7th place was Gary with 75 laps
8th place was Ben with 73 laps
9th place was Sammy with 70 laps
10th place was David with 68 laps
11th place was Scott with 65 laps
12th place was Frank with 64 laps
13th place was Debby with 60 laps
14th place was Patti with 59 laps

Most Laps:

Jason with 30 laps on the Yellow lane
Jason with 32 laps on the Orange lane
JP with 33 laps on the Green lane
Jason with 34 laps on the Blue lane  

********************************************************


----------



## smokinHOs

Congrats to everyone at Hobby Planet. Enjoy the racing. See you guys soon.. -Marc


----------



## Hank80

Just to let everybody know, we are in the planning stages of doing and enduro race. 4 hours will be the first.

Now here are some of the ideas we have had:
1. Everybody will qualify. (Now as for the car and so on this has TBD.)
Does everybody run thier car or does the shop supply the car? Please before any 
Comments read this: The shop will supply the 4 or 5 cars for the teams racing. We 
are looking at the types and availabilty of the cars now. But the cars must have 
headlights and tail lights. So the shop is looking, ok?

2. The control for this race will what is provided by the shop. Meaning no DF or any 
other. (case closed).

3 After all qualifing is done the top 4 qualifiers we be the team "captains". Now here
in lies a problem do we let the captains pick their next 2 drivers or does the shop 
assign them? Meaning team 1 would get drivers 5 and 9? Your thoughts on this?

4 Car assignment after all qualifing is done, the team captain picks their car from a 
blind draw. The reason being, the shop is providing the cars and such. After the 
cars are chosen, the teams will then chose their spare motors from 2 more additional
blind draws? After all cars and motors are chosen, the team will have about 1 hour 
to set up and practice with the cars of their chosing. Does this sound fair enough 
everybody?

5 Only work to be done on the cars is during green flag racing, NO EXCEPTIONS. (if 
there are 5 teams. Team number 5 or who ever is sitting out the car will be 
impounded. NO EXCEPTIONS.

6 Drivers will race on each lane for 20 minutes during 4 hours. Should there be a
minimum or maximum time for the drivers? Do you let your best driver race most of
most of the race?

Any thoughts you have share them, I would like to make this a positive thing, ok?

Henry


----------



## Ragnar

Hank80 said:


> Just to let everybody know, we are in the planning stages of doing and enduro race. 4 hours will be the first.
> 
> Now here are some of the ideas we have had:
> 1. Everybody will qualify. (Now as for the car and so on this has TBD.) Does everybody run thier car or does the shop supply the car? Please before any Comments read this: The shop will supply the 4 or 5 cars for the teams racing. We are looking at the types and availabilty of the cars now. But the cars must have headlights and tail lights. So the shop is looking, ok?


Let me suggest the Scaley Aston Martin DBR9, Scaley 911 GT3R, Scaley Nissan Skyline… all of those would make good choices. The Aston Martin probably being the most durable of the group. If the shop’s supplying the cars, they should all be identical, so the shop might think of having Speedy take identical cars and paint them in different liveries.



Hank80 said:


> 2. The control for this race will what is provided by the shop. Meaning no DF or any other. (case closed).


This sounds great. It keeps everybody even.



Hank80 said:


> 3 After all qualifing is done the top 4 qualifiers we be the team "captains". Now here in lies a problem do we let the captains pick their next 2 drivers or does the shop assign them? Meaning team 1 would get drivers 5 and 9? Your thoughts on this?


Just make sure that each team has at least of the new drivers, so that the beginning drivers have a chance. You might trying placing the fastest with the slowest (except this might cause sandbagging), or you can base it on the average of the Friday night race results (which would probably be the better idea).



Hank80 said:


> 4 Car assignment after all qualifing is done, the team captain picks their car from a blind draw. The reason being, the shop is providing the cars and such. After the cars are chosen, the teams will then chose their spare motors from 2 more additional blind draws? After all cars and motors are chosen, the team will have about 1 hour to set up and practice with the cars of their chosing. Does this sound fair enough everybody?


The only thing I would change on this would be to give them a little more time, so that they can learn to work together. Possibly an hour and a half to two hours.



Hank80 said:


> 5 Only work to be done on the cars is during green flag racing, NO EXCEPTIONS. (if there are 5 teams. Team number 5 or who ever is sitting out the car will be impounded. NO EXCEPTIONS.


Perfect!



Hank80 said:


> 6 Drivers will race on each lane for 20 minutes during 4 hours. Should there be a minimum or maximum time for the drivers? Do you let your best driver race most of most of the race?


No driver should be allowed to race more than half, and all drivers should get at least 20 minutes on the track.



Hank80 said:


> Any thoughts you have share them, I would like to make this a positive thing, ok?
> 
> Henry


Hopefully this race will get a good turnout, and bring in some of the drivers that haven’t been showing up.


----------



## Wingless Wonder

Those look like the rules you were discussing with us a couple of months ago. Just a couple of quick notes to add in...

-If you go with the Scaley 911's, remember to make sure they're all the same chassis. Last I recall, the shop had both types of chassis in stock. I also remember a lot of people saw them as being an ideal car, though I like the Aston Martin more because it's less likely to break and a lot more forgiving, which makes it ideal for the wide range of experience levels.

-Ohmage for the rented controllers should probably be 25, like the Boggy Creek race.

-Will you also be supplying the equipment to work on the cars? Basically, oil, grease, com drops, etc.? Not sure if any particular brand gives an advantage or not.

-How will qualifying be handled? Will there be a qualifying car, or set of cars? If so, preferably it'd be at least two cars, similar to the race cars. I say at least two because the tires and motor could wind down with too much running straight, so having extras will allow people to use a relatively fresh car. There's still the chance someone will get the car when it's "hot", but that simulates an actual racer hitting the track while it's in ideal conditions and getting a boost.

-How will you determine how many teams to make? And then, how do you do the rotation? Each team should have equal track time - four hours. So do you keep rotating until every team has had twelve 20-minute runs on the track (three per lane)? In other words... is it a 4-hour event, or four hours *per team*?

I think it could be interesting to see how teams handle the race. Some races have preferred lanes. Joey had yellow lane. Wendell has orange lane. Marty's got blue lane. So, for example, if I were on a team with Wendell and Marty, I'd let Wendell do the orange lane runs, and Marty head out for the blue lane runs - specialist racers just like sports teams have specialists (road racer specialists, coverage linebackers, etc.).


----------



## Wingless Wonder

Adding some missing pieces to the convo...



Hank80 said:


> I was glad to see the positive feedback!
> 
> Personal, I dont think there is an advantage. We just want everybody to use what the shop is going to provide. We think by doing it this way it will bring the a level field concerning the controllers. BUT...
> In a future enduro, we might allow them. But that might be in the future. On the other hand we might just stay with this format.
> 
> As for the cars, we are looking at maybe a SCX type of lemans or Scaley cars. I think the Porsche 911 had 2 different chassis pans. One with 2 screws and one with 4 screws.
> 
> We just want to try and control everything that takes place concerning cars, motors, and handles.
> 
> More or less like a full counter part! But like I said this is still in the early planning stages.
> 
> Any more ideas, from you or your Dad, please send them along.



The two Porsches were actually 2 and 3 screws, which is kind of annoying, as it meant older bodies (like the model kit and the Yankees Porsche) aren't able to be put on the newer chassis. Worse, you can't use the same setup... been there, tried that, nearly cried with the result.

I think it might be best to do a full control, really. It means no one can say there's an advantage, perceived or real.

Any more ideas, I'm sure we'll send them along, as always.


----------



## Wingless Wonder

And...




Hank80 said:


> My bad, I thought one had 4. oh well. I agree full control I think will work best for all involved.
> 
> But a question might be raised. Once the cars are drawn. They the teams are aloowed to set them up, who's to say that one team might go over that edge. One thing we do is INSTRUCT them as to what may or may not be done? See this might open up one can we dont want? Or do we allow them to do what they need to do on their cars?


Perhaps a limit on the amount of magnetic force, but otherwise open on magnets. Restricted tires, maybe tires provided by the shop, including some spares (though, as my dad noted to me last night, on a Scaley track it would be rare to need replacements during a four-hour run). This would be another area where experience and skill come into play.




Hank80 said:


> After the enduro is over we retain the cars for the next one. That way they could possibily end up getting a different car next time around.


Are you saying after each 20-minute stint? So that a team might end up with another team's car? If so, then more guidelines on set up should probably exist, because some drivers race different than others. But you also mentioned giving teams an hour to set up and practice with a car, meaning they'll be used to that car, which could be a detriment if they find they're not using it for most of the race. *But* if you mean for the next event... that could be different. Just remind people that all work put into the cars goes back into the pool.




Hank80 said:


> Keep the ideas coming. One thing we dont want to do is set up all the cars. Then that would be more like an IROC enduro, which might not be a bad idea either. Your thoughts?


The IROC enduro was always an interesting idea, but you probably want to see more experience in the pool of drivers. At the moment, I would think that - if all drivers were allowed to enter - this could be a run-away between JP, Jason, myself, and my dad. At the very least, it'd involve giving the other drivers a "handicap testing" period longer than the other racers. Maybe an hour for the more experienced racers, and about two hours for the other racers. "Experienced" being defined by weekly race results - something I've handily been keeping track of.




Hank80 said:


> One the cars we want to use the LMP style cars, either from SCX or scaley. But it will most definately be one manufacturer not several. That way it can be controlled more easily. Right?


I can't find any LMP's on SCX's site. Scaley has some, they've got lights, could work and are supposed to be fast. So if you're set on LMPs, Scaley is good to go. Also, I prefer Scaley over SCX because of the better motors (any SCX LMPs you could find would have the RX-41), and they're easier to set up and can take more punishment. Remember, you'll be teaming up groups of drivers who have varying experience, and that's the main thing to remember. There's no way to keep out the less experienced racers.

Speaking of experience... I don't have my notebook with me (the PC that is), so I don't have the most up-to-date numbers. But I think the only racers with more than 20 races would be, in order of my estimate of numbers:

JP
Erik
Tom
Marty
Jason
Wendell
Richard
Jonathan
Henry
Kyle
Bob

There's probably some mixing of the order in there, but you get the idea. That's 11 drivers. Now, assume who might not be involved... okay, you're probably out as the director and technical advisor. Assuming we don't hear anything positive soon, my dad and I are also out. Leaving just eight drivers with significant experience. Doc's questionable, but heck, he won't be there for a car he can't set up (still remember the Porsche he replaced everything in after doing well with it in the BC race). Now, throw in some of the recent racers you've been getting in, because they'll want to be there. Let's assume 20 racers, a decent turnout. Now, you're looking at a likely eight experienced to 12 lacking experience, or even possible a 50/50 split. So any key decisions will have to take that into account, and go with equipment that isn't as easy to break, and is easier to control.


Oh, that also reminds me. Because I haven't been around, I haven't been able to witness the deaths of any more of them, but I remember at least four Parma econo-controllers having significant failures within a short time span, two of which were Marty's and one of which was JP's. So it'd be good to have at least two spares on hand.


On an odd tangent... I was typing this in Notepad hovering over IE, and I noticed the word "instruct" in big letters, and it got me to thinking... Ideally, you'd want four team leaders that can also help instruct the team members, giving them advice and such. The leaders would also be mentors, of a sort, to help the inexperienced members. Assuming four teams, you're looking at five drivers per team; or five teams with four drivers. Either way, it's 3/2 drivers per team that could use some pointers. So you want guys who can give those pointers and explain why things are the way they are. Someone who can point to the track, and say, "Okay, you want to gas it down the main straight, but ease into the first turn, and on any lane but yellow you're good hitting it through the s's. Then you come around full speed and you have to go on the brakes for the hairpin, but watch it on green and blue, it's especially tight there. The inside turn can be handled at pretty much full speed, only problem might be on blue or if you got a late start out of the hairpin and aren't up to speed fast enough. Then you slow down and scrub off speed for the loop, and depending on how your car is running you can zip through the loop either at full speed, or give it a quick off-and-on at the turn-back section and at the end of the loop. If the car's good enough, you can go through the loop full blast and right through the main straight, and repeat." And maybe some more detail beyond that.


----------



## Wingless Wonder

Thought it'd be a lot easier to communicate on the topic itself, and allow other people to get involved.

It'd be nice to see some HP racers who post here - Marc (even if he isn't racing right now - heck, I'm not!), Bob and Kyle, and even Debby and, through her account or maybe another, Marty - add in their own opinions. And even outside opinions are welcome, I'm sure.


----------



## Ragnar

After Erik's couple of books he wrote, I'll try to keep my post short. I'll just say this: We are both glad to give any help we can with the race, including I would be happy to help coach the new drivers to prepare them to race in a long race. I'm not sure whether my health would allow me to race in a long race, but I'd be glad to be there and help with tech and car setups if needed. All anyone has to do is ask, and I'll be there. :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## BullFrog

Can't you just drop it?


----------



## Wingless Wonder

I tallied up the race results sheet again today, from scratch. There are, indeed, only 11 drivers with 20 or more races under their belt... in fact, only 11 with more than 10 races, and that's including the Boggy Creek Race. The actual order goes: Erik (72), JP (67), Tom (58), Kyle (43), Wendell (42), Bob (34), Marty (31), Richard (23), Jason (23), Jonathan (21), Henry (21). Doc is the only other driver registering in double-digits at 10. The actual results don't matter, I'm just counting races run. Of this pool, only two have yet to win a race (or at least an "A" main), so it counts to having some experience.

The total pool of racers who've raced at HP since August is 65 drivers, five of which were guys who showed up for the Boggy Creek Race. About 30 of them just started in the last week or two, over 20 of them have just one week. As you can see - experienced leaders and cars that are easy for "rookies" to run are key.

The Scaleys are the best choice, especially as LMPs go. Slot.it, aside from having to have the lights installed manually, are too easy to mess up for an early driver, and the SCX cars are both lagging in the motor department and are a little too fragile. Set-ups might need a few more guidelines, but I think an experienced "crew chief" can do a good setup for the rookies. That was one of the reasons behind the DBR9 suggestion, the one we have (and the one we traded to Darius for the Ferrari F1) was set up with a simple set up that allowed a rookie to come in and compete with it, and I think about six people ran one of those two cars and did respectably. So, as long as the set up is solid and flexible, not set to one particular style of driving, you should be good. Also if you're using the cars in future events... my dad told me that's likely what you meant, not after each heat. Oops.  


Oh! One other thing. Don't pull these cars out green. For the love of racing, prep them! Oil the bearings and motor, grease the gears, and let those babies run their motors to break them in. Some of these motors vary wildly coming from the factory, and breaking them in will get them running closer, and help longevity. It's a key step to preparing an enduro-car that you can't do with just an hour to set up and practice.


----------



## BullFrog

Your e-mail has been fowarded to the proper people wingless wonder.


----------



## Hank80

There has been some very constructive comments made in getting things set up for the first 4 hour enduro. 

To answer some general concerns, last night at H.P. I brought the concept to the group that was in attendance.

Please read the first post concerning the basic ideas on this. Here is some continuation.

1. The cars will be what the shop can find readily available, meaning 4 or 5 like cars. Perferably LMP or Prototype, they must come with head and tail light installed from manufacturer. As for the race the teams will chose their cars from a blind draw, now after the draw they will have time to set-up and adjust what they can to allow the car to perform better. They will also race that particular car for the entire 4 hours. (So there are now worries about changing cars for each hour.)

2. All handles will be provided by the shop. (CASE CLOSED).

3. Qualifing still needs to be worked out. Everyone will quailify. Now do we have 2 spare cars to be used in qualifing? Or do we let the racers use their own cars? I think maybe having 2 spares used for qualifing would be best and even for all involved.

4. Spare motors will be a blind draw from 2 different boxes containing the proper spare motor (for the type of car we chose to race). Each team will be allowed to draw 2 spares in case they need one.

5. As for paring up the teams. Do we let the top 4 or 5 qualifers chose their team members or do we assign them? Assigning them might work best it allows for the less experienced racer (rookie) to be with a more experienced racer (veteran).

6. Car set-up will be up to the teams on how they want their cars to handle. Do we limit the magnets or open the magnets up? Tires is another good question or run what came with that certain manufacturer?

Now remember we would like to keep the cost of this enduro down. The shop will be providing the cars, spare motors, and handles. The racers will be providing the talent and excitment.

Any ideas or thoughts, please post. There are alot of good ideas out there. We just do not want to make this to dang technical Basically I would like to use the K.I.S.S. method.

Thanks.
Henry


----------



## Ragnar

Hank80 said:


> There has been some very constructive comments made in getting things set up for the first 4 hour enduro.
> 
> To answer some general concerns, last night at H.P. I brought the concept to the group that was in attendance.
> 
> Please read the first post concerning the basic ideas on this. Here is some continuation.


I’m glad we were able to be of help with our comments!




Hank80 said:


> 1. The cars will be what the shop can find readily available, meaning 4 or 5 like cars. Perferably LMP or Prototype, they must come with head and tail light installed from manufacturer. As for the race the teams will chose their cars from a blind draw, now after the draw they will have time to set-up and adjust what they can to allow the car to perform better. They will also race that particular car for the entire 4 hours. (So there are now worries about changing cars for each hour.)


I’m glad you went this way, it should make it fair for everyone, and avoid the confusion that rotating cars would have caused.




Hank80 said:


> 2. All handles will be provided by the shop. (CASE CLOSED).


Fairest way to do it.




Hank80 said:


> 3. Qualifing still needs to be worked out. Everyone will quailify. Now do we have 2 spare cars to be used in qualifing? Or do we let the racers use their own cars? I think maybe having 2 spares used for qualifing would be best and even for all involved.


As we posted before, I agree with the idea of 2 qualifying cars that everyone will use.




Hank80 said:


> 4. Spare motors will be a blind draw from 2 different boxes containing the proper spare motor (for the type of car we chose to race). Each team will be allowed to draw 2 spares in case they need one.


Possibly, the shop should break these motors in before hand, as many of the drivers do not know how to do it, and there won’t be enough time to do it anyway.




Hank80 said:


> 5. As for paring up the teams. Do we let the top 4 or 5 qualifers chose their team members or do we assign them? Assigning them might work best it allows for the less experienced racer (rookie) to be with a more experienced racer (veteran).


Please do assign them, so the less experienced racers will have an equal chance.




Hank80 said:


> 6. Car set-up will be up to the teams on how they want their cars to handle. Do we limit the magnets or open the magnets up? Tires is another good question or run what came with that certain manufacturer?


I think I would limit the magnets to only one extra magnet. That would give two results: one, it would keep the cars closer to each other; two, it would keep someone from loading the car down so badly they burnt up the motors. On the tires, I think I would do with a spec tire, either the one that came on the car, or possibly P3’s or P4’s only.




Hank80 said:


> Now remember we would like to keep the cost of this enduro down. The shop will be providing the cars, spare motors, and handles. The racers will be providing the talent and excitment.
> 
> Any ideas or thoughts, please post. There are alot of good ideas out there. We just do not want to make this to dang technical Basically I would like to use the K.I.S.S. method.
> 
> Thanks.
> Henry


I’m all for the KISS method. I’m also for anything that will keep the cost down, and keep more involvement in the hobby/sport!


----------



## Ragnar

Death Race 2006 said:


> and the Trucks... well, you just have to love the trucks.


Yeah, just got to love the trucks! I have a Mercedes truck driver that still mumbles to himself, "It's big, it's yellow, and it's hitting me AGAIN! Now it's the other one! It's big, it's yellow, and it's hitting me again!" :freak:

Anyone who hasn't tried Super Trucks should give it a try. They are great fun slding around the track with their tails hung out. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hank80

The trucks have been parked for some unkown reason. As for A1, F1 and Porsche's who knows?

The Junior races are Sunday's have been slap full of kids. Yesterday we had 10. Split the group into 5 and 5 and ran a "A" and "B" mains. The results are at the shop. Friday night's result are at the house. I'll post them up this week, when I have the time.

As for the comments on the Enduro, they are very good. We hope to finalize something with in the next 2 weeks at best. We will then try and set the date for sometime in April or May. (Need time to get the cars we chose.) 

I will keep everybody up to date on the progress of the Enduro.


----------



## Ragnar

Glad to hear the juniors are turning out for the races. They are the future of the Hobby/Sport.

Everyone is missing a lot of fun by not running the trucks. I had great fun with them even though I kept getting beat by J.P. and Erik with their infamous Banana Trucks. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hank80

OK,..the results are in Finally!

I know its been awhile since the last results have been posted so here they are from last Friday 03/16/07.

First up GT class:

Results:
1 Richard D. 113
2 JP 108
3 Bob P 106
4 Kyle P 100
5 Mathew 94
6 Henry 88 (to be noted running a Carrea Corvette that is full stock no 20,000
rpm motor in it. Kyle and I also swapped driving duties for the fun
of it)
7 Daniel 85
8 Wendell B 80

The GT class was fun regardless, I ran the Vette to help fill out the field.
Fast lap of the race was turn in by Richard it was: 4.131 on the green lane.

Next was the Porsche/Audi class:

1 JP 100
2 Kyle P 99
3 Daniel 98
4 Rachel 55 (aka Wildchild) As her Dad about it!

Fast lap of the race was turned in by JP it was : 4.394 on the green lane.

Next is the NASCAR class:

1 JP 111
2 Kyle P 104
3 Jason 99
4 Richard D 93
5 Bob P 86
6 Wendell B 2 (Wendell went out with rear end trouble, gears)

The last class of the nite was the P/T class it went down like this:

1 Jason 116
2 Daniel 110
3 Kyle P 108
4 Richard D 104
5 Wendell B 100
6 Bob P 91
7 JP 47 (JP went out with transmission trouble)


For the next race I will try and post them in a more timely manner if I can.
The next race is Friday 03/23/07. We are going to be shooting for a strat time of 7:30pm.

On another note, the rules and spec's for the up coming enduro should be done and posted with in 2 weeks. Thanks for all who gave input or ideas. The date of the enduro will be determined in the coming weeks.

Thanks All.....


----------



## Hank80

Racing action this evening.....

Tonite was the largest class for the GT'S....There were 14 drivers in this group.
So we ended up with an "A", "B" and "C" mains.

The "C" main went like this:
1. Daniel 98 laps
2. Jacob 84 laps
3. Bob R. 84 laps
4. Andrew 80 laps

The "C" main had some close racing with the exception of Daniel who had a bad qualifing run.

The "B" ended like this:
1. Bob P. 93 laps
2. Anthony 89 laps
3. "Z" 84 laps
4. Matthew 82 laps
5. JP 61 laps---had issues with his car and pulled.

The "A" main went down as follows:
1. Jason 112 laps
2. Richard D. 109 laps
3. Wendell 93 laps
4. Jonathan 85 laps
5. Kyle P 74 laps

Jason set a new qualifing record this eveing with a 3.852 lap! It beat Marty's previous time of 3.90. Good Run Jason!

The next class to run is the Prototypes. There where 10 drivers in the class and hence an "A" and "B" with a sit out.

The "B" went something like this:
1. JP 110 laps
2. Matthew 109 laps
3. Richard D. 107 laps
4. Jonathan 98 laps
5. "Z" 94 laps

The "A" mina just finished like this:
1. Jason 117 laps
2. Daniel 113 laps
3. Kyle P 108 laps
4. Bob P 51 laps-----bob's car was having issue's also and he pulled it.

So far this evening, we have had a large crowd for Easter weekend, alot of new and first time racers for the Friday night show. Right now There is a practice and then the NASCAR class, and Porsche/audi have yet to be ran.....

stay tuned,....results to be posted as they finish....


----------



## Hank80

Race results continued.......

The NASCAR race just finished and ended like this:
1. JP 98 laps
2. Bob P 96 laps
3. Wendell 83 laps
4. Kyle P. 70 laps

That concluded this evening racing action,....

Remember Kids race on Sunday, starting at 1:00 PM. That will be followed by a "first timers" race, (adults). 

The shop will open at 12 noon. and we are closing early at 4:00pm to celebrate Easter with our family's.

So to all the slotheads out there have a Happy Easter!


----------



## SlotCarMom

*Hobby Planet Race Results - 04/15/07*

Today's event was the weekly KIDS race :thumbsup: 

So many children showed up we had three separate races  

Here are the results:

1st "A" race was (Bottom Line - WILL ROCKS!!!!!!):

*1st Place = Will with 87 laps run*
2nd Place = Justin with 82 laps run
3rd Place = Grace with 79 laps run
4th Place = Zach with 68 laps run

*Will * had the most laps on Yellow with 22 laps
*Will* had the most laps on Orange with 24 laps
*Will and Justin * tied with the most laps on Green with 22 laps
*Justin and Grace* tied with the most laps on Blue with 21 laps

*Will* had the fastest lap on Orange with 4.506
*Will* had the fastest lap on Blue with 4.785
*Will * had the fastest lap on Green with 4.352
Will had the fastest lap on Green with 4.352

*****************************************
2nd Race = "B" Kids

1st Place was Fabian with 61 laps
2nd Place was a tie between Jose & Sean with 56 laps
3rd Place was Hunter with 27 laps

Fabian and Jose had the most laps with 13 on Yellow
Fabian and Jose had the most laps with 17 on Orange
Fabian had the most laps with 17 on Green
Fabian had the most laps with 14 on Blue

Jose had the fastest lap on Green with 5.413
Jose had the fastest lap on Orange with 5.222
Fabian had the fastest lap on Blue with 7.464
Jose had the fastest lap on Yellow with 6.239

*****************************************

3rd Race "C" Kids:

1st Place went to Chris with 46 laps
2nd Place went to Dylan with 41 laps
3rd Place went to Jonas with 37 laps

Chris and Jonas tied with the most laps on Yellow with 10.
Chris and Dylan tied with the most laps on Orange with 12.
Chris had the most laps on Green with 11.
Chris had the most laps on Blue with 13.

Chris had the fastest lap on Orange with 7.788
Jonas had the fastest lap on Yellow with 8.465
Chris had the fastest lap on Green with 7.506
Jonas had the fastest lap on Blue with 11.292

Great Job Kids!!!!! Everyone had a wonderful time and "Racie Gracie" was crowd the Princess of the track today as our only Girl Racer. Way to Go Grace!!!!


----------



## SlotCarMom

*Slot Car Racing - April 20th*

*GT Class*: :thumbsup: 

*1st Place went to Richard with 127 laps*
2nd place went to Daniel with 126 laps
3rd Place went to Jason with 123 laps
4th Place went to Marty with 122 laps
5th Place went to Z with 113 laps
6th Place went to Andrew with 110 laps
7th Place went to Wendell with 79 laps
8th Place went to Zach with 75 laps

*Most laps on Yellow went to Daniel with 31 laps*
Most laps on Orange went to Richard with 33 laps
Most laps on Green went to Richard with 34 laps
Most laps on Blue went to Marty with 31 laps

*Fastest lap on Green was run by Richard with 4.030*
Fastest lap on Blue was run by Marty with 3.175
Fastest lap on Orange was run by Richard with 4.134
Fastest lap on Yellow was run by Jason with 4.367

*******************************************

*PT Class:*  

*1st Place went to Jaosn with 127 laps*
2nd Place went to Daniel with 126 laps
3rd Place went to Richard with 114 laps
4th Place went to Z with 102 laps
5th Place went to Chris with 92 laps
6th Place went to Marty with 84 laps
7th place went to Wendell with 58 laps


*Most laps on Yellow went to Jason with 32 laps*
Most laps on Orange went to Jason and Daniel tied with 32 laps
Most laps on Green went to Daniel with 33 laps
Most laps on Blue went to Daniel with 33 laps

*Fastest lap on Blue was run by Z with 3.523*
Fastest lap on Yellow was run by Jason with 4.312
Fastest lap on Green was run by Daniel with 4.079
Fastest lap on Orange was run by Daniel with 4.178

*********************************************


----------



## SlotCarMom

*Kid's Race Results - April 22, 2007*

We had 12 racers today for our 3 shift kid's race! It was a lot of fun and for the 1ST TIME.....*WE HAD A GIRL AS OUR OVERALL WINNER!!!!! * 

*1st Place went to "Racie" Gracie with 97 laps * :thumbsup: 
2nd Place went to Will with 91 laps  
3rd Place went to Chelsey with 72 laps 
4th Place went to Andrew with 71 laps
5th Place went to Cam with 65 laps
6th Place was a tie between Patrick and Zach with 59 laps
7th Place was a tie between Joe and Rae Ann with 57 laps
8th place was Trey with 48 laps
9th place was Sean with 47 laps
10th Place was Justin with 45 laps

*****************************************

*Most laps on Yellow was run by Will with 24 * 
Most laps on Orange was run by Gracie with 27 
Most laps on Green was run by Gracie with 28
Most laps on Blue was run by Will with 21.

********************************************

*Fastest lap was run on green by Gracie with 4.289*
Fastest lap was run on Orange by Chelsey with 4.293
Fastest lap was run on Yellow by Gracie with 4.139
Fastest lap was run on Blue by Will with 3.587

******************************************

*Great Job to all the racers!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And a BIG Congratulations to Gracie who practiced hard on Saturday and pulled off the overall win on Sunday!!!!*  :thumbsup:  :tongue: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragnar

Hey guys, Scale Auto Racing News #217 is out, and it's got an article about Hobby Planet's First Annual Boggy Creek Charity Race written by Erik Setzer, starting on page 26. Even with some text being chopped out, Erik managed to squeeze two pages out of John - quite an accomplishment for SARN, something hardly any race reports outside of the nationals can manage! The biggest thing for Hobby Planet is that full contact info for the track is available at the end of the article, in big bold text (along with Boggy Creek contact info). He thought it was a good article for SARN and looks forward to more such articles from Erik.


----------



## carl72

*Hobby planet*

Hey guys we have a few of us who race 1/32 who would like to come up there to race but no one can tell us where your at. I race r/c with people from Jac. they dont know where your located . Some info. on here would help us and maybe others.

Thanks
Carl


----------



## Ragnar

carl72 said:


> Hey guys we have a few of us who race 1/32 who would like to come up there to race but no one can tell us where your at. I race r/c with people from Jac. they dont know where your located . Some info. on here would help us and maybe others.
> 
> Thanks
> Carl


Hobby Planet
11233 Beach Blvd.
Jacksonville, FL 32246

Are you coming from south of Jacksonville? If so, the easiest route is to head north on I-95, then take the 9A exit and take 9A all the way to Beach Blvd., exit west (left) onto Beach and move over almost to the far right lane (but not the farthest, that's a turn lane). The next stop light after St. John's Bluff is the corner of Cortez, where Hobby Planet is located. Has a big "Slot Car Racing" sign and all.









Note than on this map, 9A isn't shown going all the way across... some online mapping places are still having a problem coping with 9A's progress, but it *does* come from south and connects where you see it connecting to Beach there.

Here's a picture of the front, so you can spot it. This was from the race that the report was about, so the Brumos car is in front of the shop.


----------



## carl72

*directions*

Ok thanks I"ll get with the others and plan a road trip up there.Coming from Ocala.

Thanks
Carl


----------



## SlotCarMom

*Race Results - Friday, April 25th*

*Nascar race results*:  

*1st Place went to Jason with 125 laps*
2nd Place went to JP with 112 laps
3rd Place went to Richard with 110 laps
4th Place went to Wendell with 109 laps

Most laps on Yellow was run by Jason with 31.
Most laps on Orange was run by Jason with 32.
Most laps on Green was run by Jason with 32.
Most laps on Blue was run by Jason with 30.

The fastest lap on Orange was Jason with 4.358
The fastest lap on Blue was Jason with 4.668
The fastest lap on Green was Jason with 4.503
The fastest lap on Yellow was Richard with 3.535

*******************************************

*Porsche/Audi Class race results*: :wave: 

*1st Place went to JP with 123 laps*
2nd Place went to Richard with 122 laps
3rd Place went to Z with 63 laps
4th Place went to poor Daniel with 37 laps (=  

Most laps on Yellow was run by Richard with 30.
Most laps on Orange was run by JP with 32.
Most laps on Green was run by Richard with 32.
Most laps oon Blue was run by JP with 31.

Fastest lap on Orange was run by Richard with 4.305
Fastest lap on Yellow was run by JP with 4.565
Fastest lap on Blue was run by Richard with 4.356
Fastest lap on Green was run by JP with 4.067

**********************************************

*GT Class race results*:  

*1st Place went to Daniel with 134 laps * 
2nd Place was a tie = JP & Richard with 132 laps
3rd Place went to Marty with 114 laps 
4th Place went to Z with 106 laps
5th Place went to Wendell with 31 laps (his poor car died)  

Most laps on Yellow was Daniel with 34.
Most laps on Orange was Marty with 35.
Most laps on Green was Daniel with 36 (with his Scalextric car = magnets hanging out the back)
Most laps on Blue was JP with 35.

Fastest lap on Orange was Richard with 4.211
Fastest lap on Green was Z with 4.125
Fastest lap on Yellow was JP with 4.230
Fastest lap on Blue was Richard with 4.183

**************************************************
*Prototype Class:* :tongue: 

1st Place went to Jason with 131 laps
2nd Place went to Marty with 117 laps
3rd Place went to Gonzo with 115 laps (closer to the finish line)
4th Place went to Daniel with 115 laps 
5th Place went to JP with 114 laps
6th Place went to Z with 113 laps

Most laps on Yellow went to Jason with 33.
Most laps on Orange went to Jason with 33.
Most laps on Green went to Jason with 34.
Most laps on Blue went to Jason with 31.

Fastest lap on Green went to Marty with 4.067
Fastest lap on Blue went to Jason with 4.253
Fastest lap on Orange went to Jason with 3.820
Fastest lap on Yellow went to Jason with 3.658

Next race will be the "Kid's Race" on Sunday, April 29th!!!!!

Next Adult race will be Friday, May 4th!!!!


----------



## Ragnar

Welcome home to Gonzo! We've all been hoping for his safe return.


----------



## SlotCarMom

*Kid's Race Results - April 29th*

*Sunday/Kid's Race Results:*

*1st Place went to RACIE GRACIE with 85 laps!!!! * :wave: 
2nd Place went to Hunter with 79 laps (based on spot where they stopped)
3rd Place went to Will with 79 laps 
4th Place went to Patrick with 70 laps
5th Place went to Andrew with 51 laps
6th Place went to Rae Ann with 45 laps
7th Place went to Katelyn with 42 laps
8th Place went to Isis with 40 laps
9th Place went to Benjamin with 39 laps (our smallest racer :thumbsup: )

*Most laps on Yellow was a tie between Gracie and Hunter with 22.*
Most laps on Orange was a tie between Gracie and Will with 22.
Most laps on Green was Gracie with 24.
Most laps on Blue was Will with 20.

*Fastest lap on Green was Gracie with 4.280*
Fastest lap on Orange was Gracie with 4.492
Fastest lap on Blue was Gracie with 4.619
Fastest lap on Yellow was Will with 4.465

********************************************
Next Adult race is Friday, May 4th @ 7:00PM
Next Kid's race is Sunday, May 6th @ 2PM


----------



## Ragnar

Nice to see a good turnout for the Juniors! :thumbsup:


----------



## SlotCarMom

*Racing Results - Friday, May 11th*

*Well, Race FANS!!!! We had a tremendous night of racing at Hobby Planet on Friday!* :thumbsup: 

A lot of excitement with racing this evening as well as the lead up to the *"Bob Snodgrass, Jr Memorial Race on Saturday". (Registration @ 2PM with the race @ 4PM. Porsche slot cars in race only. * 

Bob was the founder of Brumos Porsche and the owner of the #58 and #59 59 cars on the Rolex Racing Series. Hobby Planet's own Speedy Gonzalez is the tire man for the 59 car and put together the race on Saturday as a way to raise money for Bob's favorite charities. If you're close to the shop, please stop by on Saturday, May 12th and join in the fun!

*Race Results*: :wave: 

*GT Class/A*

1st Place went to Richard with 132 laps
2nd Place went to Jason with 126 laps
3rd Place went to Z with 115 laps
4th Place went to Jonathan with 114 laps
5th Place went to Duncan with 113 laps

*GT Class/B*

1st Place went to JP with 131 laps
2nd Place went to Marty with 130 laps
3rd Place went to Andrew with 122 laps
4th Place went to Will with 102 laps
5th Place went to Zach with 100 laps

*Fastest lap/A:*

Richard had the fastest lap on Green with 4.074
Richard had the fastest lap on Orange with 4.138
Richard had the fastest lap on Yellow with 4.234
Richard had the fastest lap on Blue with 4.192

*Fastest lap/B:*

JP had the fastest lap on Yellow with 4.161
JP had the fastest lap on Green with 4.116
Marty had the fastest lap on Blue with 4.039
JP had the fastest lap on Orange with 4.427

*Most laps/A:*

Richard ran the most laps on Yellow with 33.
Jason ran the most laps on Orange with 34.
Jason ran the most laps on Green with 35.
Jason ran the most laps on Blue with 32.

*Most laps/B:*

JP ran the most laps on Yellow with 33.
Marty ran the most laps on Orange with 34.
Marty ran the most laps on Green with 33.
JP ran the most laps on Blue with 34.

*********************************************
Race Results:

Prototype Results/A:

1st Place went to Richard with 129 laps
2nd Place went to JP with 121 laps
3rd Place went to Jonathan with 120 laps
4th Place went to Z with 111 laps

Prototype Results/C:

1st Place went to Kyle with 122 laps
2nd Place went to Andrew with 113 laps
3rd Place went to Henry with 94 laps 
4th Place went to Mike with 92 laps - NEW RACER :dude: 

Prototype Results/B:

1st Place went to Marty with 138 laps
2nd Place went to Duncan with 126 laps
3rd Place went to Chuck with 113 laps - NEW RACER :dude: 
4th Place went to Jason with 69 laps - car problems  

Fastest lap/C:

Kyle was fastest on the Orange lane with 4.701
Kyle was fastest on the Yellow lane with 4.870
Kyle was fastest on the Blue lane with 4.774
Kyle was fastest on the Green lane with 4.561

Fastest lap/A:

Due to computer/printer problems - results unavailable

Fastest lap/B:

Marty was fastest on Green with 3.865
Chuck was fastest on Yellow with 3.276
Chuck was fastest on Blue with 4.492
Marty was fastest on Orange with 3.957

Most laps/A:

Jonathan had the most laps on Yellow with 30. :tongue: 
Richard had the most laps on Orange with 35.
Richard had the most laps on Green with 34.
JP had the most laps on Blue with 33.

Most Laps/C:

Kyle had the most laps on Yellow with 30.
Kyle had the most laps on Orange with 30.
Kyle had the most laps on Green with 32.
Kyle had the most laps on Blue with 30.

Most Laps/B:

Marty had the most laps on Yellow with 34.
Marty had the most laps on Orange with 35.
Marty had the most laps on Green with 36.
Marty had the most laps on Blue with 33.

********************************************
Nascar Class:

Race Results:

1st Place went to Richard with 115 laps
2nd Place went to JP with 114 laps
3rd Place went to Kyle with 108 laps
4th Place went to Marty with 102 laps

Most laps:

Most laps on Yellow went to Richard and JP with 27
Most laps on Orange went to JP with 30.
Most laps on Green went to JP with 32.
Most laps on Blue went to Richard with 29.

Fastest Lap:

Fastest lap on Yellow was JP with 4.849
Fastest lap on Green was JP with 4.502
Fastest lap on Orange was Kyle with 4.633
Fastest lap on Blue was Richard with 4.557


----------



## Ragnar

Congratulations to Marty for his win in the Prototype class! :thumbsup: 

Congratulations to Richard for his wins in GT and NASCAR! :wave:


----------



## SlotCarMom

*Results from the 1st Robert F. Snodgrass Memorial Race*

Here are the results from the 1st Annual Robert F. Snidgrass Memorial Race.
There were 6 different winners from the racing action from yesterday.
The format of this race was done differently from all other racing at Hobby Planet. Qualifing was done after all the racers where registered. Everybody qualified either one of four cars for this race. The qualifing format worked out rather well. After all cars where qualified the racers were then grouped into groups of 4. Except for the 6 fastest cars of the day. These 6 cars ran a different race format, more on that later.

It is noted that all cars for this race where Porsche. Nothing else was allowed to race.

The 1st race consisted of the following racers:
1. Grace 91 laps Boxster
2. Patrick 76 laps 962
3. Steve 72 laps 911GTR
4. Andrew 51 laps 911GT3 RSR

The 2nd race results:
1. Jonathan 102 laps 962
2. Richard 100 laps 911 GT3 RSR
3. Mike 88 laps Boxster
4. Debby 72 laps 956

3rd race results:
1. Kyle 121 laps 911 GT3 RSR
2. JP 111 laps 911 GT3 RSR
3. John 108 laps Boxster
4. Chuck 106 laps 911 GT3 RSR

4th race results:
1. Richard 119 laps Boxster
2. Marty 117 laps Boxster
3. John 115 laps 911 GT3 RSR
4. Gonzo 114 laps Boxster

5th race results:
1. JP 125 laps 965
2. Jonathan 119 laps Boxster
3. Mark 118 laps 962
4. Marty 80 laps 911 GT3 RSR

6th race results. This race was done with 2 sit outs. These where the fastest cars of the day.

1. Daniel 126 laps 962
2. JP 120 laps Boxster
3. Richard 116 laps 956c
4. Jonathan 107 laps 956c
5. Henry 103 laps 962
6. Marty 55 laps 962

All the winners ended up taking home some nice prizes today. The winner from each of the 6 races got their choise of either a Porsche 911 "Toad Hall" Targa Florio. or Porsche GT1. The prizes where donated by Michael Keyser, a friend of Speedy's. There was also a raffle with prizes donated from Hoosier Racing Tire. 

All the proceeds from yesterday racing action will be donated to the following charties which Mr Snodgrass supported. They are: Greyhounds as Pets of NE Florida, P.O. Box 959, Orange Park, FL 32067, and Motorsports Ministries, 2460 West 3rd Street, Suite 260, Santa Rosa CA 95401.


----------



## SlotCarMom

Here is the picture from yesterday Race Fans!!!!!


----------



## SlotCarMom

*Mother's Day Kids Race - 5/13/07*

We had a small turn-out for the Kid's race today due to Mother's Day. 

Here are the race results:

*1st Place went to Patrick with 100 laps* :wave: 
2nd Place went to Nick with 82 laps 
3rd Place went to Fabian with 80 laps
4th Place went to Andrew with 74 laps

Most laps on Yellow went to Patrick with 23.
Most laps on Orange went to Patrick with 24.
Most laps on Green went to Patrick with 27.
Most laps on Blue went to Patrick with 26.

The fastest lap on Green went to Patrick with 4.560
The fastest lap on Orange went to Patrick with 4.738
The fastest lap on Yellow went to Patrick on 4.991
The fastest lap on Blue went to Nick with 5.051

Great Job kids!!!!!


----------



## SlotCarMom

*Race Results - 5/25/07*

We had a great turnout for our Friday night racing. Several of the racers were "1st" time racers and did a fantastic job keeping up with the field on the track!!!!

*PT Race Results*:  

*1st place went to Jason with 104 laps*
2nd Place went to Richard D. with 103 laps 
3rd Place went to Marty with 102 laps
4th Place went to Jonathan with 99 laps
5th Place went to Z with 99 laps
6th Place went to Chuck with 96 laps
7th Place went to JP with 96 laps
8th Place went to *Frank* with 79 laps
9th Place went to Anthony with 69 laps
10th Place went to *Richard S*. with 54 laps
11th Place went to Wendell with 46 laps

Most laps on Yellow went to Marty with 27.
Most laps on Orange went to JP with 29.
Most laps on Green was a 4 way tie with 26 laps (Jason,Richard, Marty & Frank)
Most laps on Blue went to Jason with 26.

********************************************
*Porsche/Audi Results* 

*1st Place went to JP with 119 laps * :wave: 
2nd Place went to Jonathan with 112 laps
3rd Place went to Duncan with 107 laps
4th Place went to Richard D. with 94 laps
5th Place went to Debby with 75 laps
6th Place went to Rachel with 73 laps
7th Place went to Marty with 21 laps (mechanic failure)  

Most laps on Yellow went to Richard D. with 30.
Most laps on Orange went to JP with 29.
Most laps on Green went to JP with 31.
Most laps on Blue went to JP with 30.

*********************************************

*Prototype Race Results:*

*1st Place went to Andrew with 109 laps*
2nd Place went to JP with 109 laps (based on the position on the track)
3rd Place went to Jason with 107 laps
4th Place went to Richard S. with 107 laps
5th Place went to Marty with 106 laps
6th Place went to Duncan with 103 laps.
7th Place went to Z with 93 laps.
8th Place went to Jonathan with 92 laps.

Most laps on Yellow went to JP with 28.
Most laps on Orange went to Marty & Andrew with 28.
Most laps on Green went to Duncan with 29.
Most laps on Blue went to JP with 28.

**********************************************

GT Race Results:

*1st Place went to Anthony with 88 laps* :thumbsup: 
2nd Place went to Mike with 86 laps
3rd Place went to Chuck S. with 84 laps
4th Place went to Wendell with 81 laps
5th Place went to Richard S. with 71 laps
6th Place went to Iris with 68 laps
7th Place went to Frank R. with 59 laps.

Most laps on Yellow was a 4 way tie with Anthony, Mike, Chuck & Wendellw ith 20 laps.
Most laps on Yellow went ot Anthony with 24.
Most laps on Green went to Anthony and Mike with 23.
Most laps on Blue went to Mike with 22.


----------



## BullFrog

I heard the track was redesigned.Hopefully I'll be able to come by today and take a look.


----------



## BullFrog

Well I didn't make it by but I did see what it looked like. Speedy had pictures on this computer.A banked turn was added and the end of the straightaway. Along with more track lenght. It looks more life like to me of what a real track looks like.


----------



## E-Force-1

Hi,
I see four pages of posts, but information is lacking.

Where in Jax is Hobby Planet? 
Address?
Do you have a website?
What classes or cars do you race?
Where are the class rules posted?
What days do you race?
Do you any racing on Saturday?
What is your racing format? Qualifying, Brackets, or round-robin?
What do you use for a lap counter or race management system?


----------



## Wingless Wonder

You can find most of this info at:
http://www.inisfail.com/~neflslotcars
Click "Hobby Planet" to open up the menu, then select from there. It's not an official site, but I collect the info and post it there.


----------



## SlotCarMom

*Under construction website with information*

http://www.hobbyplanetincyahoo.com/

The official site is under construction however they do address information, etc... on this website. The store just made the track longer a few weeks ago. 

The race results haven't been posted because they are going to need to get a new person signed onto this site to post them for the store.

SlotCarMom has moved to a different track and size car with her 13 year old so I won't be there for doing the race results or helping out but I'm sure someone will pick up the task soon.

I hope that helps answer your questions.


----------



## Ferrari F1 07

(removed)


----------



## smokinHOs

Stopped at the track last Sunday with my little man to get some laps in. Great track? The front stretch is forever long... looks great and fast. Nice work guys...

I'm not sure who is heading up the weekly racing but I was hoping to get a more detailed idea on the classes, cars, and rules that are currently raced. I tried scaring up some rules the other day but couldn't find any. Hope to see everyone again soon- Marc


----------



## K-Post

Truck Racing Tonight!!! 7:00pm


----------



## K-Post

*Hobby Planet Hoosier Bowl Race Results 7/25/07*


*Truck Results*
1st Place: Kyle P.-77
2nd Place: Bill-69
3rd Place: Gene-67
4th Place: John-61
*Fastest Lap:* 6.548 (Kyle P.)
*Most Laps:* 23 on yellow (Kyle P.)


*NASCAR Results*
1st Place: Kyle P.-80
2nd Place: Gene-72
3rd Place: Mike-63
4th Place: Bill-62
5th Place: John-58
*Fastest Lap:* 5.768 (Kyle P.)
*Most Laps:* 23 on green (Kyle P.)


*Next Race Friday, July 27*


----------



## Wingless Wonder

No results from Friday?

Kyle, JP wanted me to pass on a message. Private message or e-mail me here or at kgavrin-at-gmail-dot-com (anti-spambot!) and I'll pass it on, don't want to clutter up the place here.

Congrats on the two wins!


----------



## BullFrog

I would like to thank Hobby Planet for donating the cars to give away for the 2nd Annual Ale House Championship Car show Grand Finale this past Sunday.They also passed out some free track time cards to the kids in attendance.


----------

